# migrant ship "Atlantis"



## Bill Hay (Jun 27, 2009)

A friend who immigrated to New Zealand in or about the mid 1950's asked me if I could tell him anything about the ship he travelled on. The ship was called ATLANTIS, I suspect a steamship.
Through Ships nostalgia I found a Chandris liner Atlantis extant in the 1970's but she appeared much more modern than the vessel in his memory banks.
For the first half of that decade (1950's) I was on the New Zealand run with N.Z.S and Prince Line but cannot recall an ATLANTIS.
As a matter of interest, I was a Junior Engineer on th s.s. Papanui when we towed a broken down" Thoula Chandris" into Nelson, so Chandris Line ships would not easily be forgotten.
Thanks for any information.
Bill Hay


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Hi Bill

Probably this one you are after RMS Atlantis.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nationallibrarynz_commons/3377606039/


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

*Atlantis*

Bill, Atlantis was launched in 1913 as the Andes for Royal Mail Lines.She served as an Armed Merchant cruiser in WW1. She was renamed Atlantis in 1930 and commenced doing cruising. During WW 2 she was converted into a hospital ship. After war service she was again converted to an emigrant carrier and left Southampton September 1947 to Australia and New Zealand. She did this run until sold to shipbreakers and after a lay up in the Clyde was sold to shipbreakers at Faslane in 1952. . Cheers Dave


----------



## Bill Hay (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave,
I'm sure you've hit it right with this one....my friend tells me she was due for the breakers after the trip he made in her, so the dates would coincide.
Bill Hay


----------



## Bill Hay (Jun 27, 2009)

*Atlantis query*

Hi Clevewyn,
I am sure the picture you recommended is of the "Atlantis" I sought.
The dates seem to coincide as the migrant concerned reckoned he was on her last trip before going to the breakers.
Thanks
Bill Hay


----------



## andywhit66 (Aug 18, 2010)

dave beaumont said:


> Bill, Atlantis was launched in 1913 as the Andes for Royal Mail Lines.She served as an Armed Merchant cruiser in WW1. She was renamed Atlantis in 1930 and commenced doing cruising. During WW 2 she was converted into a hospital ship. After war service she was again converted to an emigrant carrier and left Southampton September 1947 to Australia and New Zealand. She did this run until sold to shipbreakers and after a lay up in the Clyde was sold to shipbreakers at Faslane in 1952. . Cheers Dave


Hi Folks
Be gentle its my first post!
A fue years ago I picked up a tatty photo album, on the inner cover it says"pictures collected by Charles Willats, a passenger ship Capt , royal mail" . The album consists of the Passenger ship Atlantis on a cruise ,visits include Madeira,Barbados,Trinidad,The panama Canal,Cocos Island,Hawaii, San Francisco and Jamaica. I can date it between late 1935-1936 because in the photo of the golden gate bridge the road decking is not complete. My questions are 1/who is Charles Willats ?(cant find a record). 2/ There is a crest on the album which shows 2 sea horses facing each other with a shield in the middle,the top third of the shield has the the Royal Mail Cross with crown in the middle. Help !!! Icant find any info on this coat of arms.Sorry for a long winded first post but I have come up a blank.
thanks Andy


----------

